# Furry Fandom Con. Cruise?



## LostWolf (Dec 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever thought of having a furry con. on a vacation cruise ship?
I've heard that cruise ship lines sponger gay & lesbian cruises.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 16, 2011)

There already exist one. Its advertised on fa a lot. Furry Cruise something or other. 

I cant think of anything worse than a fursuit with sand in it.


----------



## DuncanHusky (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.furrycruise.com/


----------



## LostWolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I won't be able to go this year, but maybe next year.  Has there ever been a furry fandom con. in a Las Vegas convention center?


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Dec 18, 2011)

This is seriously the most amazing idea ever. Ill probably plan this as a honeymoon idea for my future mate whenever I get married xP


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Dec 31, 2011)

It would be a fun cruise.


----------



## triage (Dec 31, 2011)

It's a novel idea, but I can't stop thinking about some drama whore will inevitably try to throw themselves overboard or worse.


----------



## LemonJayde (Dec 31, 2011)

I can only imagine... Erh, on second thought, I don't know if that's such a great idea. If I know a couple things fursuits don't exactly get along with, it's water and sand :/


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 13, 2012)

Funny how you posted this right after Furry Cruise 2011 ended. I was onboard and yes, it was amazing. Highly recommend it to anyone who wants to go. WELL WORTH the price.


----------

